# make your own teflon bushings



## okiebugg (Apr 21, 2012)

You can buy Teflon or Delrin fairly cheaply from Ebay I buy 1 1/2" thick 6" X 6" chunks from time to time. Other sizes are available. 

These bushings are used for finishing your pen with CA, because CA won't stick to Teflon/Delrin

Cut into pieces 3/4" X 3/4" (not critical) about 6" long. Between centers, turn to round using your drive center. I use the skew as a scraper

Mount it to your chuck. Your live center needs to be just kissing the teflon/Delrin. If you use too much pressure, it will deform the cylinder you just turned along the length

Drill to .248 to .250. using a drill mounted on the tailstock These measurements need to be accurate . mic your drill bit and mic your mandrel. Too large, it will drill out of round on your mandrel later or too small it wont fit . Just lightly kiss your piece to the drill bit when drilling so it won't deform the length of the cylinder

turn a 3/4 " part of the cylinder to approx 3/4" length. Again this is not a critical length. You will start turning them a shorter length to save your teflon. Tool pressure should be minimal because the teflon/delrin turns like 'melted butter' . I use the skew laying down on the tool rest as a scraper

You can turn the cone shaped mandrel bushings into a double cone shape. The center of the cone on mine is turned to about .375" (again not very critical). Turn the rt end down until you have a flat on the rt end to mate to to your mandrel when using for finishing 

This drawing using paint is almost Neanderthal. It is an exaggerated drawing of the bushing Go below the drawing for the rest of the verbage







Do the Rt end first so you can have the support of the cylinder to turn the L end until it separates from the cylinder. By doing this, the Rt end will mate to your mandrel nut using a small washer and the Lt end will slip into the end of your pen blank when using them. You have one bushing. shape is not critical unless you are a perfectionist. Be careful because the teflon/delrin, drilled, has little stability. With a few turned, you will become proficient in shape and diameters.

I also turn separate bushings to the same size as 7mm pens for use on slim lines. Those already turned won't slip into the larger pen blanks

I have pictures if you need them and will upload them if you want.

I hope I haven't left anything out.....:biggrin:


----------



## GoatRider (Apr 21, 2012)

okiebugg said:


> I hope I haven't left anything out.....:biggrin:


Pics?


----------



## Justturnin (Apr 21, 2012)

what is sad is your sketch makes perfect sense to me....


----------



## okiebugg (Apr 21, 2012)

*teflon bushing pictures*

I HOPE THESE WILL HELP!


http://i638.photobucket.com/albums/uu106/okiebugg/teflon1.jpg


http://i638.photobucket.com/albums/uu106/okiebugg/teflon3.jpg


http://i638.photobucket.com/albums/uu106/okiebugg/teflon4.jpg


http://i638.photobucket.com/albums/uu106/okiebugg/teflon5.jpg


http://i638.photobucket.com/albums/uu106/okiebugg/TEFLON6.jpg


http://i638.photobucket.com/albums/uu106/okiebugg/7turnedbushings.jpg


----------



## KBs Pensnmore (Apr 22, 2012)

Thanks for this okiebugg, very helpful.
Kryn


----------



## gimpy (Apr 22, 2012)

what about us that don't do e-bay? is there another place one can purchase this item


----------



## bubbamorse (Apr 22, 2012)

gimpy said:


> what about us that don't do e-bay? is there another place one can purchase this item



Rockler or pretty much any craft supply house should have them too. Just a little more $$ for their handling charges. There are also members here that sell their extra rods and/or alreadt turned bushings....HTH


----------



## okiebugg (Apr 22, 2012)

*Huh*



Justturnin said:


> what is sad is your sketch makes perfect sense to me....


 
I'm a felow Texan "remember the Alamo" and george Bush

Di I note a bit of brevity or is it sarcasm? J/K


----------



## Penultimate (Apr 22, 2012)

Try McMaster-Carr or this might help too.

Order Plastic UHMW Round in Small Quantities at OnlineMetals.com


----------



## PTsideshow (Apr 23, 2012)

Enco generally has it on sale then with the free shipping. You can get a 4 foot or 6 foot rod cheaper than Flea bay.
:clown:


----------



## Justturnin (Apr 23, 2012)

okiebugg said:


> I'm a felow Texan "remember the Alamo" and george Bush
> 
> Di I note a bit of brevity or is it sarcasm? J/K




Not Sarcasm.  When I come up w/ an idea and throw it on paper that is exactly what it looks like and I am to the point w/ them that I can pick it up a month later and make it out and build it.  I keep telling my self I need to learn CAD to at least Sketchup but for now a quick jot on some paper and I go.


----------



## okiebugg (Apr 23, 2012)

*Thanks*



Justturnin said:


> okiebugg said:
> 
> 
> > I'm a felow Texan "remember the Alamo" and george Bush and the Piney Woods of Kilgore, TX
> ...


 
Turnin, I have a severe case of PTSD (55 total months in combat) that has many symptoms that lead me in an almost similar way. One is a racing thoughts problem. I get an idea and write it down and IMMEDIATELY start the project. If it is an overwhelmingly good idea, I'll get out of bed and start it in the middle of the night. My neighbors are getting used to seeing me in my shop at all times of the day/night.
If I don't start it immediately, my racing mind will kick it out and another something will invade my thoughts in another way and I'll lose the thought. Thanks for your comment.


----------

